# Passion Flower, Kava Kava, Valerian Root what to choose



## lomofirefly (Sep 4, 2013)

I have mild to debilitating anxiety when I go out with friends or family no matter what I am doing from going to see a movie to going on vacation is there anything I can take to help me if I feel like a panic attack is coming on? I don't want to take xanax again it knocks me out harshly. I just need something to take the edge off if I feel one coming on.

I have looked and read about passion flower, valerian root, kava kava and skullcap. 

Just something that can calm me down without putting me to sleep to only be used on a need only basis.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Out of those I've only tried valerian root. I didn't take it very consistently, its pretty stinky and it can make your stomach feel upset. I do remember it helped me fall asleep sometimes, but other times it made my stomach too upset to fall asleep. It didn't work on me for anxiety, but I don't think any herb is gonna really work on a high level of anxiety.

Recently, I've been taking a product called, Theanine Serene™ with Relora® Calm Mind & Body.

I've only been taking it for a couple weeks, at first I was only taking one tablet so I didn't really notice anything, your supposed to take 2 but I was forgetful with it. When I began taking two, I really started to notice an effect after a few days. It has a mild sedative feeling, but without feeling drowsy or tired. I think it's pretty good for mild anxiety, I haven't really tested it out yet in any situations. I haven't been taking it very long either so I don't know if I've felt the full effect yet. 

I don't think there's any OTC product that is strong enough to take on an as needed basis. It can take a while for the body to build up with these milder solutions, but it didn't take too long with this, I noticed it took about 3-4 days to start feeling a little calmer.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

another1 said:


> *I don't think *there's any OTC product that is strong enough to take on an as needed basis.


Well clearly, most people in this subforum don't it seems, there are plenty. Passion flower kava kava and valerian are all solid, also well worth your time are blue lotus(this is such a well kept secret), california poppy and damiana, lion tail too but that's more recreational. Chinese she she cao beverage(mostly skullcap) is good too and even better with lotus[green] tea.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I guess it depends on a person's level of anxiety and their expectations. Maybe for mild anxiety it can be taken in such a way. I've tried quite a few products for anxiety, and I take herbs for other issues as well. I've never taken anything where I experienced a significant, immediate effect. Things like chamomile tea and valarian root do help for relaxing my body before bed, but its effect is pretty mild, I wouldn't count on them helping me in social situations. I did take valarian quite a few times before I would go into a situation and it had no effect on me, but I deal with a pretty high level of anxiety, on other people it may work. Even with most medications for anxiety they only work if you take them consistently. I'd love to be able to take something where I didn't need a prescription and only had to take when needed, but I highly doubt they're strong enough for people like me. I only take these kinds of products for general purposes, I don't expect them to work for when I really need it.


----------



## Hermit In The Sky (Jun 4, 2013)

I have tried passion flower and ashwagandha and it has definitely made me more relaxed and calm. In some ways they can feel similar to Xanax. It can also make you extremely sleepy. I have never tried kava kava, but I've heard good and bad things. I hear it's very powerful but there's potentially bad side effects.

Also, Passion Flower is an MAOI so you have to be careful about other things you combine it with (for example, you shouldn't take an MAOI with prescription stimulants).

It's always a good idea to check with a doctor before trying herbal remedies.



Billius said:


> also well worth your time are blue lotus(this is such a well kept secret)


I totally agree blue lotus is worth looking into. There are lots of cool things people do with it too (like infusing it in wine). It's also a very beautiful plant to grow.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

^The maoi thing is passionflower is largely a moot point, the amount of harmalas is tiny and they act reversibly on maoi-b(most pharmas irreversibly inhibit maoi-a), quite safe indeed. Other harmala containing plants are a bit more potent though and it is worth being a bit more careful with them. On a broader level op try a bunch of stuff, everyone is different, something I don't care much for might be great for you etc.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Valerian is very useful but you have to realize that you build a tolerance for it very quickly. It still helps some if you take it frequently but you don't really notice it as much.

I tend to just use Valerian before bed with some theanine and I sleep better than I have in years. Valerian usually comes mixed with things like hops and passion flower, etc. 

It definitely has an effect and isn't placebo but it's effects can be very subtle. I kind of doubt it would prevent panic attacks reliably. Though it might calm you down enough to make them less likely. 

I personally avoid kava kava simply because there was some concern about it's effect on the liver. I'm not sure if anything ever came of that but I tried it once and didn't notice any significant effect on my mood or anything anyway. not worth the risk to me.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

I didn't know passion flower was a sedative, and valerian didn't really do anything for me. Kava kava did work somewhat, but the taste was so vile, I cried trying to chug it down.


----------



## Hanalila (Jun 30, 2012)

I can only speak for valerian in that it helped me to sleep, but didn't help anxiety. I tried it in the day for anxiety and what happened was that I was terribly anxious still, but super tired...so tired I wanted to pass out but also shaking with anxiety. BUT, it might react with your body differently than it did with mine. It also gave me very vivid and crazy dreams! I liked that part maybe the best. 
Oh wait, sometimes if I took it in the day it did help to calm down a certain anxious part of my mind so that I could see things more clearly, in a way. The anxiety and fear would still be there but I would see it more...clearly? Hard to explain. A certain part of me was relaxed, making it easier to think and see clearly in certain situations. Hmm.

I used to also take Suntheanine, with a bit of caffeine (apparently it works synergistically that way) and it did seem to help a bit. The problem was that it was sooo expensive so I either didn't take enough for a good enough effect, or did take enough but then ran out way before I got more money. But, it did help!

I was actually looking into passionflower myself. I was wondering if a herbal tea made with it would be beneficial. I don't know.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Passionflower is a good choice, just remember to use enough. A heaped teaspoon or so(maybe more) is fairly pleasant. Tastes good, nice in a vaporizer too


----------



## lomofirefly (Sep 4, 2013)

Wanted to thank everyone for your help, its greatly appreciated


----------



## Dextro (Aug 6, 2012)

I tried Kava-Kava, Kanna, GABA, Kratom and other herbal supplements before I got my hands on Benzos. Kratom worked best, I can describe it as a medium hydrocodone high. Many people use it for opiate withdrawals. It's still legal in the US and fairly cheap.


----------



## lomofirefly (Sep 4, 2013)

Its very strange I had went for about a year or two partially symptom free and now its like i'm worse off than I have ever been in my life. I get anxious sitting through a movie with a friend simply because I worry about getting anxious and ruining everything :/


----------



## terrybear (May 4, 2013)

Kava Kava good for socializing, loosens you up, its not sedating. My favourite is Glutamine 500mg empty stomach with water/juice. Don't take Vit B6 with it, it will convert much of the Glutamine into GABA which is too sedating for me, not good for socializing.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I hear Ashwagandha works well. Valerian just makes me tired.


----------

